
Design Decisions: New Basecamp blank slates - gr366
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2322-design-decisions-new-basecamp-blank-slates
======
iamdave
As someone who sometimes think the advice 37s tries to be a one-size-fit-all
(that is: it worked for us, it's the gold standard), I've got to say I've
never been disappointed with their decisions in writing software and designing
UI.

My favorite feature: Backpack remembers that I use openID to log in, so when I
boot up my laptop, and head over to backpack that's the login screen I see.
Well done.

~~~
jasonfried
Thanks.

For the record, we've never believed our ideas are the gold standard or the
only way to do something. They've worked well for us, and we share them with
that experience. We just don't think appending "it depends" to every opinion
serves anyone well. Reasonable people know everything ultimately depends on
your own situation.

~~~
iamdave
_We just don't think appending "it depends" to every opinion serves anyone
well._

This does make a lot of sense, actually. (Also, good job catching me
completely by surprise, I wasn't expecting you to drop by ;)

------
mattmanser
I wonder whether anyone will ever read the paragraphs between 'The are no X on
this project' and the button to add them. Reminds me of landing pages, perhaps
bullet points as to why you should use them would work.

I always thought the videos were a good idea, then again I've never actually
used the concept, I guess they looked at the actual view rates and saw no-one
was using them?

edit - just noticed the comments say the videos were useful and JF's replied
that the videos are out of date.

